
Are there any interesting startups creating system software? - dhokj
Often on HN we hear a lot about web startups, however we rarely come across any company that is building system software like say a new file system, debuggers/profilers or databases (except, well, RethinkDB). Do you know of any cool startups in this space?
======
StorageMojo
Gluster, Parascale, Data Direct Networks, Scaleout Software, Virsto,
Falconstor, Quantum's StorNext, plus a number of early stage startups that
aren't public and another group, like Isilon, that are publicly traded and
therefore aren't startups anymore.

There is a LOT of activity in this space as everyone tries to to handle new
technologies such as flash and massive data creation and retention.

Robin Harris StorageMojo.com

------
_delirium
There was that storage-systems startup that Woz joined last year, though I
haven't heard anything about it since:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=466835>

~~~
hga
There are plenty of startups in storage space, it's a very active area for
obvious reasons. Look at the Storage Mojo blog for coverage of them:
<http://storagemojo.com/>

E.g. the very first item as I write this is on industry giant NetApp buying a
Canadian company that has to be a startup (the company's CTO and blogger's
hair is otherwise too long :-).

Virtualization is also hot and there are startups in this space, including the
above company. Xen and VMWare have only recently exited "startup" status.

Security that gets pretty deep into systems also has a lot of startups.

------
rlpb
I do a replicated filesystem. It works at a fairly high level in userspace so
isn't a filesystem in the kernel driver sense, but it's certainly not a web
startup.

<http://www.synctus.com/>

Also storage, and not really "web", although it is "cloud", Nasuni:
<http://www.nasuni.com/>

------
ableal
I would be interested to hear of any work combining version control with non-
hierarchical file systems (meaning the user does not need to name and place a
file). Fitting with the peculiarities of SSDs would be good (dig up old mag
tape or drum work ?).

Seems that MS's WinFS(?) is resting, and Sun's ZFS may not have all the
answers. Hard, hazardous work ...

------
ig1
Seem to be lots of NOSQL companies popping up. There's quite a few companies
working in the networking space (like 29West)

